# Hi from New Hampshire =^..^=



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

Just joined and thought I would introduce myself. My name is Kathy and live with 4 manx kittys. Poco who is black/white, Roukie also black/white, both are 1 year old, Obie black/white 5 months old and Walker who is a brown tabby 6 months old. Had a look around, liked what I saw, everyone seems very friendly.........think I'll stick around.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! We look forward to hearing more about you and your kitties!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI Bug and Welcome !


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kathy! I like your user name; it's cute. I'm so glad you've joined us. Have fun!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I call my little human or animal friends "my little bugs"


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Bug! Welcome! We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! I hope you enjoy yourself here and meet many new friends!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I look forward to chatting with you.

Feel free to show us pics, we love pics!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Bug! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

WOW!!! Thanks for such a warm welcome. Wish I had found this forum long before now. 

Kathy


----------

